

RoR or web2py - klerykben

Hi, so I'm fairly new to web dev and looking to learn something new. I have exeriences using c# asp.net and mvc and even using the java play framework.
I want to learn a scripting language at the same time so im weighing up between RoR or web2py. I do not have a mac which RoR seems to be alot easier 2  use on.<p>I'm looking for information on what is easier to use? Going to last longer? Will help my development career? Ease to deploy?<p>Any other helpful tips are appreciated.
Thanks
======
btaylorweb
I would go with Django over web2py. If you're looking for more of a
microframework, I would look at Flask.

Having built enterprise applications in Rails and Django, I would recommend
Django over Rails 99.999% of the time. Django is a very homogeneous framework;
it's easy to use, learn, deploy, maintain and has built-in ways to do just
about anything you'd need to do in a web application.

Rails is more like a piece of flypaper, that you trow a bunch of stuff (gems)
at and pray they stick. You can't even upload a file in Rails without using a
plugin.

------
bjoerns
I guess, the first question is Python vs Ruby. I use either and don't have a
strong view to be honest unless you do so number crunching in which case
Python offers more in terms of libraries. As to which webframework to use, RoR
is indeed a bit like a fat man but so is Django. If you're new to web dev, I'd
say go with something lightweight, ie. web2py or even flask in the Python
world or Sinatra in the Ruby world.

------
cahitonur
If your main goal is to learn something, django will not help you that much
same as web2py. But when it comes to development, both will help you a lot.

If you prefer Python instead of Ruby I suggest you to start with micro
frameworks like Flask or Bottle to get an idea how frameworks really do their
job. And don't let that "micro" word to mislead you. You can create great
applications with them.

------
vlastik
My opinion:

Web2py is easier and more fun to use.

RoR is a lot more widely adapted, so it's better choice for your career (than
Web2py or even Django). But I don't like it, because I find it bloated (like a
slow and fat man) and overcomplicated.

------
roldenburger
Have you looked at Django?

------
targusman
Go with web2py. Its the best!!!!

